# Backyard inground firepit?



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Getting thie itch to do something, this keeps coming up. Anyone done one or having any pointers/suggestions?:brew:


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they look great with a flagstone patio surrounding them to put chairs on.

I ended up stacking some landscape edging stone in a cirlce to make mine. It is not "inground" and can be disassembled if I ever need to get rid of it. I also think it gets pretty good airflow with the gaps in the stone.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Rotate said:


> I think they look great with a flagstone patio surrounding them to put chairs on.
> 
> *I ended up stacking some landscape edging stone in a cirlce to make mine. It is not "inground" and can be disassembled if I ever need to get rid of it. I also think it gets pretty good airflow with the gaps in the stone.*


I did the same thing and it works great, like was said, leave a few gaps at the bottom for air. Bought some flagstone at Lowes, if I remember correctly I bought 60 stones and it's almost 4ft across on the inside.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_300823-215-30519_0__?productId=3721966&Ntt=flagstone&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dflagstone&facetInfo=

.


----------

